# Shortfills



## Genosmate (6/4/19)

I just ordered some shortfills from overseas and I can't find the info I need but I'm sure someone here can help me out ;
The shortfills are 50ml in a 60ml bottle.I only have 36mg max Vg nic and I'd like to know how many grams of it to add to the shortfill to make a 3mg juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/4/19)

Genosmate said:


> I just ordered some shortfills from overseas and I can't find the info I need but I'm sure someone here can help me out ;
> The shortfills are 50ml in a 60ml bottle.I only have 36mg max Vg nic and I'd like to know how many grams of it to add to the shortfill to make a 3mg juice.


Can you give some more specs of The SF's? Pg/vg ratio?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Can you give some more specs of The SF's? Pg/vg ratio?


Sure,its 70/30 VG/PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/19)

Hi @Genosmate 

From a pure nicotine perspective:
If you add 5ml of your 36mg VG nic, the total 55ml will be about 3.27mg nic
VG weighs about 1.2g per ml, so the 5ml would weigh about 6g

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/19)

Your final mix would be a bit more than 70% VG then, but not by much
It would be 72.7% VG

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (6/4/19)

Thanks @Silver thats perfect.
Decided to try another eliquid as these days I only vape one flavour 24/7.Stuff is supposed to be the dogs danglers but I seem to remember hearing/seeing that before!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/4/19)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks @Silver thats perfect.
> Decided to try another eliquid as these days I only vape one flavour 24/7.Stuff is supposed to be the dogs danglers but I seem to remember hearing/seeing that before!



dogs danglers
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/19)

Silver said:


> dogs danglers
> Lol


A couple of weeks and then I'll find out

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/19)

Genosmate said:


> A couple of weeks and then I'll find out
> View attachment 164293



What a Goose!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

